# Over 300lbs is considered a handicap in some bathrooms



## Seth Warren (Mar 7, 2010)

At the very least, a handicap is implied by this sign, located in a bathroom at an unspecified corporate office. The second comment is your typical fat-bashing tripe.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 8, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> At the very least, a handicap is implied by this sign, located in a bathroom at an unspecified corporate office. The second comment is your typical fat-bashing tripe.



I have read it several times now, and can't see any implication of handicap. Its merely pointing out that their toilets are not safe if youre over 300lbs, but the one in the handicapped cubicle is. I am hazarding a guess the reason is that the ordinary ones are the type that are attached to the wall, whereas the handicapped one is attached to the floor. As someone of well over 300lbs, I see no problem with the sign and in fact would be grateful for that information.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 8, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I have read it several times now, and can't see any implication of handicap. Its merely pointing out that their toilets are not safe if youre over 300lbs, but the one in the handicapped cubicle is. I am hazarding a guess the reason is that the ordinary ones are the type that are attached to the wall, whereas the handicapped one is attached to the floor. As someone of well over 300lbs, I see no problem with the sign and in fact would be grateful for that information.



I second this. I'm not offended by the sign. I'm glad they told me as I don't want to end up on the floor, hurt and pissed all over.


----------



## Tau (Mar 8, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I have read it several times now, and can't see any implication of handicap. Its merely pointing out that their toilets are not safe if youre over 300lbs, but the one in the handicapped cubicle is. I am hazarding a guess the reason is that the ordinary ones are the type that are attached to the wall, whereas the handicapped one is attached to the floor. As someone of well over 300lbs, I see no problem with the sign and in fact would be grateful for that information.



I agree with Ruby - personally i would appreciate the sign. I broke a toilet when I was travelling in France and it was so mortifying I still get all hot and embarrased just thinking about it. A sign would have been nice.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 8, 2010)

Tau said:


> I agree with Ruby - personally i would appreciate the sign. I broke a toilet when I was travelling in France and it was so mortifying I still get all hot and embarrased just thinking about it. A sign would have been nice.



I don't think 300lbs translates to french, lol.


----------



## verucassault (Mar 8, 2010)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> hurt and pissed all over.



haha, that would suck
i broke a chair in jamaica once, not cool. 

its a fair warning i think.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 8, 2010)

Another fat woman chiming in to ask...what's the issue with this ?


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 8, 2010)

this is exactly the sort of language game people get tied up in about nothing


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 8, 2010)

No righteous indignation? This place has gotten really boring.


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 8, 2010)

I use the handicapped stalls anyway since the regular one's are usually so narrow. I see no problem with notifying folks of a weight limit. They do that on stools and ladders...why not toilets?


----------



## Tau (Mar 8, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> No righteous indignation? This place has gotten really boring.



LOL! Sorry - I'm all drama'd out


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 8, 2010)

verucassault said:


> haha, that would suck
> i broke a chair in jamaica once, not cool.
> 
> its a fair warning i think.



Oh god, Ive broken many a plastic chair!!


----------



## loveembig (Mar 8, 2010)

The issue is that most public toilet are generally wall mounted water closets. They are cheap, easier and more cost effective to pipe. The problem with wall hung hoppers is that the fixture carrier that is mounted inside the wet wall that supports the fixture is generally designed for a maximum load of 300lbs. That doesnt mean it wont support more but who wants to take the chance. Handicapped toilets are either floor mounted or the carrier is designed to take more stress as in a wheelchair bound individual using it as a support while getting in or out of his or her chair. The 300lb weight limit is in no way an indication of being considered handicapped its a liability and safety issue. Besides, handicapped toilets are a couple of inches higher seating wise, so they are easier to get on and off of especially for a supersized individual.


----------



## Tina (Mar 8, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I use the handicapped stalls anyway since the regular one's are usually so narrow. I see no problem with notifying folks of a weight limit. They do that on stools and ladders...why not toilets?


I agree on the weight limit, but what if all you have to use is a disgusting mess?

Other day at Costco I went to the handicap stall. Had to pee bad and _right now_! I open it and it's like someone with IEDiarrhea blew their wad all of the entire toilet and surrounding area. And believe me, the description is so tame compared to what that looked like. So I had to go into a regular stall. I am wide and my legs are wide, and I could hardly get in and out of the stalls. Once in I touched on both sides and my legs and thighs are huge, so it was difficult to even wipe. So far I've had good luck with wall mounted toilets, though a few have creaked, but man, I _so_ wanted to take the person who did that and rub their face in it.

Given how many fat and supersized people there are, one handicap stall isn't enough -- or they just need to start making the stalls a bit bigger.

And WTH is up with the guys who install the toilet paper dispenser putting them so low. Hello! We're not sitting on the ground, you know...


----------



## olwen (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with the sign either. It's good to know. 

Tina, just the other day I had the same exact thought about the toilet dispenser being too low too. I actually had a bit of a think about it while I was um, sitting there. LOL I thought maybe if they put it up too high a handicapped person might not be able to reach it, but then I thought but if a wheelchair was in the way how would they be able to reach it so far down. I could barely reach it myself. Do they only hire really short people who clean the toilets who prefer it be so low? Is it a union thing? Is it somehow cost effective to put them so low? Yes, I do my most inane thinking on the toilet. LOL


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 9, 2010)

Tina said:


> snip...
> 
> Given how many fat and supersized people there are, one handicap stall isn't enough -- or they just need to start making the stalls a bit bigger.
> 
> And WTH is up with the guys who install the toilet paper dispenser putting them so low. Hello! We're not sitting on the ground, you know...



Quoted for truth. The "normal" stalls are so narrow, even getting in / out of one can be a real challenge, let along tending to the reason for being in there.

Also, being a borderline SSBBW, I find issues even with some of the handicap accessible commodes because they are way too close to one wall or the other, complicated by the location of the TP dispenser.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm 5'8, about 210 and even I have trouble in public bathrooms! Some of the stalls are so damn tiny. I went in one a few weeks ago. Literally, the stall was just wide enough to fit the toilet. I had to sit sideways so I wasn't smooshed up against the TP dispenser. AND the wall-mount waste basket was just thrown on the floor. AND! I HAD MY PERIOD!!! Tampon-instertage was almost disastrous.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 9, 2010)

Tina said:


> I agree on the weight limit, but what if all you have to use is a disgusting mess?
> 
> Other day at Costco I went to the handicap stall. Had to pee bad and _right now_! I open it and it's like someone with IEDiarrhea blew their wad all of the entire toilet and surrounding area. And believe me, the description is so tame compared to what that looked like. So I had to go into a regular stall. I am wide and my legs are wide, and I could hardly get in and out of the stalls. Once in I touched on both sides and my legs and thighs are huge, so it was difficult to even wipe. So far I've had good luck with wall mounted toilets, though a few have creaked, but man, I _so_ wanted to take the person who did that and rub their face in it.
> 
> ...




Amen on your entire post sweetie. I avoid the narrow stalls at all costs...feels too small for me to even be in. And its so gross that people do stuff like that...those are the people who dont sit down fully to go pooh....and find out they're not feeling well that day. 

So in a way Seth, that message to me (it tells -me- the obvious, but ya, not everyone out there is bright) basically tells me that the stall would fit me better as a wide person, not as a handicap. I'm not even 300 pounds yet but my hips always bump into the doors and bruises them.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 9, 2010)

This is an example of a clean bathroom stall in Malaysia (I've encountered many that are filthy beyond my ability to describe them, and I've a better than average command of language). To date, I haven't figured out how to use one, and I've been to Malaysia at least a dozen times. Using it requires settling over the open hole, with pants pulled down enough to allow you to squat. I've ... toppled ... a time or two dozen, with extremely unpleasant results. Clearly, the natives know how to use them effectively (else modern bathrooms wouldn't even have this kind of accomodation). But I have never figured out ... just how. When I was 150 pounds heavier than I am now, I couldn't use them at all, and it limited where and for how long I was able to travel.


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 9, 2010)

Let's face it, bathoom stalls are too small for most human beings. I have a 32 inch waist and there have been times I've almost had to step over the toilet in order to get into the stall to close the door. In certain older commercial buildings, it seems like they just shoe-horned a stall in to (barely) meet current codes.


----------



## Tina (Mar 9, 2010)

I sympathize with you all. It plain sucks. And I'm sorry, but those bitches who have knees good enough (or are thin enough) to to hover their asses above the seat while peeing, _and have lousy aim_, need to be shot. I am SO sick of having to clean up after them.


----------



## Tina (Mar 9, 2010)

BTW, Traci, those look a bit like the toilets I've heard about in China and parts of Europe, though some of those have dirt floors. There's just two grooves where you put your feet (I think I see part of them in your photo), which anchor you and keep your feet from slipping while you SQUAT. Yeah, that would work GREAT for me. I have a BBW friend who went to China and had to figure out how to deal with that. She had a very difficult time, as she also has hip problems and cannot squat. WTF is a person supposed to do?

These guys who decided where the toilet paper dispenser should be are the same assholes who design kitchen cabinetry design and placement...


----------



## Tau (Mar 10, 2010)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Oh god, Ive broken many a plastic chair!!



I broke a bed once. God I was mortified.  And these days you cant even say - oh I'll avoid sitting/sleeping on this kind of material cos even metal furniture just folds.


----------



## Tau (Mar 10, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> This is an example of a clean bathroom stall in Malaysia (I've encountered many that are filthy beyond my ability to describe them, and I've a better than average command of language). To date, I haven't figured out how to use one, and I've been to Malaysia at least a dozen times. Using it requires settling over the open hole, with pants pulled down enough to allow you to squat. I've ... toppled ... a time or two dozen, with extremely unpleasant results. Clearly, the natives know how to use them effectively (else modern bathrooms wouldn't even have this kind of accomodation). But I have never figured out ... just how. When I was 150 pounds heavier than I am now, I couldn't use them at all, and it limited where and for how long I was able to travel.



Ugh! these were all over Kenya and in France too! Trau-fucking-ma!!! And ALL of them were messy and stinky and wet everywhere. Cute jeans are a dead loss in situations like these.


----------



## Tau (Mar 10, 2010)

Tina said:


> I have a BBW friend who went to China and had to figure out how to deal with that. She had a very difficult time, as she also has hip problems and cannot squat. WTF is a person supposed to do?
> 
> These guys who decided where the toilet paper dispenser should be are the same assholes who design kitchen cabinetry design and placement...



Seriously, I'm not even joking, I learnt to pee standing up LOL! Its all about thrusting forward hard enough


----------



## joswitch (Mar 11, 2010)

Tau said:


> Seriously, I'm not even joking, I learnt to pee standing up LOL! Its all about thrusting forward hard enough



OMG - the hideous tales of toilets I could tell you, on trains (once, like Tina's story, but even the walls were covered!), in pubs / clubs / venues, in Europe, in Eygpt.... Eurrrgh!

Ladies I give you - the she pee! Www.shepee.co.uk
I am told by my gf at the time that it was much easier to use than she imagined (trial it in the shower to get used to it)... While it might not work for all, I think it could spare many traumas!


----------



## bbwsweetienorcal (Mar 14, 2010)

joswitch said:


> OMG - the hideous tales of toilets I could tell you, on trains (once, like Tina's story, but even the walls were covered!), in pubs / clubs / venues, in Europe, in Eygpt.... Eurrrgh!
> 
> Ladies I give you - the she pee! Www.shepee.co.uk
> I am told by my gf at the time that it was much easier to use than she imagined (trial it in the shower to get used to it)... While it might not work for all, I think it could spare many traumas!




There's actually a more convenient, clean, plastic version of this out there somewhere in the U.S. Just can't think of the name right now...

And for the record, Id be glad there was a sign, and I wouldn't be offended. My office doesn't have anything but wall mounted toilets. Im just waiting for it to crash to the ground some day when I sit on it....


----------



## joswitch (Mar 15, 2010)

The shepee is made of plastic too. Probably the same thing..


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 17, 2010)

joswitch said:


> OMG - the hideous tales of toilets I could tell you, on trains (once, like Tina's story, but even the walls were covered!), in pubs / clubs / venues, in Europe, in Eygpt.... Eurrrgh!
> 
> Ladies I give you - the she pee! Www.shepee.co.uk
> I am told by my gf at the time that it was much easier to use than she imagined (trial it in the shower to get used to it)... While it might not work for all, I think it could spare many traumas!




Oh...my....god. I actually want one! Now my boyfriend and I can have pissing contests! lol

It would be awkward to use though, I'm sure...Im wondering how foolproof it is.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 18, 2010)

Let's face it, public restrooms have immense potential for nastiness. Those who always carry their own toilet paper and cleaning supplies will have advantages over those who don't.

That being said, yes, those handicapped facilities are able to support more weight than the common-or-garden varieties. Heaven help you if the seat is loose, though...


----------



## joswitch (Mar 18, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Oh...my....god. I actually want one! Now my boyfriend and I can have pissing contests! lol
> 
> It would be awkward to use though, I'm sure...Im wondering how foolproof it is.



My then gf used the shepee regularly to pee into a bucket standing up and never spilled a drop... And cos it's plastic, is easy to wash in hot water when you return to civilization...

In case you're wondering - if you live on a boat being able to throw the pee overboard saves emptying the chemical loo every other damn day! Emptying chemical loo = not fun job!


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Mar 18, 2010)

I have to agree with the ladies on this one unless you have broken a toilet off the wall you cant really appreciate this sign....I have broken two.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 18, 2010)

I haven't broken a toilet off the wall yet, but I've felt it jiggle and they definitely feel unstable. Regular toilets don't have the room for my fat ass though so I think there should be more handicap stalls, especially when there are skinny moms who let their kids use the handicap toilet just so they'll have more space to stand. That's just wonderful.


----------



## Rosie (Mar 18, 2010)

BBW Betty said:


> Also, being a borderline SSBBW, I find issues even with some of the handicap accessible commodes because they are way too close to one wall or the other, complicated by the location of the TP dispenser.




I think the reason for that is that they have a bar on the wall for people to grab while getting off (and on) the toilet. If they have the pot too far out from the wall, people wouldn't be able to reach to grab the bar.

I, too, find the "regular" stalls way too narrow most of the time, and I'm not supersize. I don't use them unless the large stall is in use. I prefer to think of them as stalls for people who can't use the regular stalls (for whatever reason) as opposed to "handicap" stalls. I'm sure there's other reasons why someone might use them besides weight and handicap, such as perhaps someone with a small child with her who might not want the child to stand outside the stall, for security reasons.


----------



## romanov (Mar 21, 2010)

We hear endlessly from the size facists about the obesity epidemic - which incidentally never existed in the days of our parents and grandparents. yet in these enlightened times we cannot manage something like decent toilets!!
I have been into several old Victorian buildings which have the most beautiful (both in space and asthetics), spacious and easy to clean toilets. The toilets look as though they could comfortably accommodate any girth and the stalls are huge. 
On one visit to London I found a little cubicle that was so small that I genuinly feared I would not be able to reopen the door when I was done. Not only that but it must have been constructed of cardboard, because whilst struggling to open the door I genuinly feared the whole stall would topple over!!!!

I'm starting a political party - "decent toilets for all!!"


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna (Mar 21, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I use the handicapped stalls anyway since the regular one's are usually so narrow. I see no problem with notifying folks of a weight limit. They do that on stools and ladders...why not toilets?



Same here. In most public stalls, you have to be half my size just to be able to shut the damn door. Public restrooms in general are nightmarish, I think, regardless of size. It just makes it that much more difficult to do your business with dignity.


----------



## bodaciousroxxie (Mar 21, 2010)

I always use the handicapped stall anyhow, the regular stalls are much too cramped.


----------

